# Get through this..



## AshtrayGirl (Sep 10, 2007)

flower* flower* flower*flower* flower* flower*flower* flower* flower*flower* flower* flower*flower* flower* flower*flower* flower* flower*flower* flower* flower*flower* flower* flower*flower* flower* flower*flower* flower* flower*flower* flower* flower*flower* flower* flower*flower* flower* flower*flower* flower* flower*flower* flower* flower*


----------



## DreamLife (Sep 16, 2007)

Just because someone does well in school and seems really into that stuff doesn't mean they don't go home and get beat up by their drunk father. Just because other people don't question this world and their existence doesn't mean they don't care. It just means that they don't think like us.

When we purposely try to create a distinction between "us" and "them," of course we are going to feel more detached! And the more we dwell on the differences, the worse it becomes, until you feel so isolated and alone that there seems like no answer. At least that's what happened to me. When really, deep down inside, all I wanted was to be "normal." But I created such dissonance between myself and others that I ended up hating everyone, and guess who I hated most? Myself.

When we learn to live at peace with this world as it is and quit trying to arrange it to fit our needs, we can begin to feel connected. I can begin to feel connected when I reach out to others and see who I can help and remember that I'm not the only one with problems in this world. I'm not that significant in the grand scheme of things. That's not meant to sound degrading; it's called humility, which our culture has turned into a bad word, when really it's the answer to a lot of this world's problems.

Peace.


----------



## AshtrayGirl (Sep 10, 2007)

you are not paying attention...


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2007)

*Pays Attention*

*Yawns*...

*Does a barrel roll*.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

so many *flowers

*hands everyone in the thread a bouquet*


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2007)

Gayness =*(.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks Layla for the flowers* :mrgreen:


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

you're welcome :wink:


----------



## DreamLife (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh, but I am paying attention. I get it. And you're no different than any of the rest of us, no matter how much you may think you are.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

DreamLife said:


> Oh, but I am paying attention. I get it. And you're no different than any of the rest of us, no matter how much you may think you are.


We're all different.


----------



## DreamLife (Sep 16, 2007)

Not when it comes to DP. I've been where she is, even though it was 3 years ago for me. If I sit around thinking that I'm so different from you guys, I'm gonna feel different!


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Maybe you would prefer the word unique


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

DreamLife said:


> Not when it comes to DP. I've been where she is, even though it was 3 years ago for me. If I sit around thinking that I'm so different from you guys, I'm gonna feel different!


You can only ?assume? your ?own? DP was the same ?type? and ?strength? has hers. Then you can only assume we do feel DP in the same respect? which I totally disagree with? for a start my DR/DP is different due to me being dyslexic.

Like James just stated? every one is unique? and so every one is ?different?. Different is only a bad word if you view it as being bad.


----------



## DreamLife (Sep 16, 2007)

What I'm saying is that I read her original post. I saw that she felt different than all of us and that no one could help her because she had alienated herself. If you are here to separate yourself from everyone else, then no one can help you. If you come here and realize that everyone is exactly like you, at least in some respect, then you can begin to be helped.

If I didn't want help, I wouldn't be here. I wouldn't come to some forum and bash everyone else who is in the exact same boat as I am, like some people do.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

If we were to place a label on us, you?re stating that all labelled people are the same? depression/anxiety from person to person is totally different? and even though people want to ?relate? they can only really sympathize? they can?t ?truly? place them selves in that other person?s shoes. So I?m saying that some people?s DR/DP is worse then others because I god damn know it is? mine was so bad before I started taking meds? now it?s manageable.

I agree with you in some respect that if you separate yourself from others? and believe you have a ?different? disorder which hasn?t been classified? it?s hard to help yourself.

I also like to have the last word as well? so this will be fun =P.


----------



## DreamLife (Sep 16, 2007)

You can have the last word if that will make you feel better.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

Thank you :mrgreen: *Feels much better*


----------



## DreamLife (Sep 16, 2007)

You're welcome. (HA)


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

*Feels totally welcomed* :wink:


----------

